# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية المصري

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980

بإصدار قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية



باسم الشعب

رئيس الجمهورية 

قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، وقد أصدرناه :



مادة 1

يعمل بأحكام قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية المرفق اعتبارا من أول ديسمبر 1980 ويلغي القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 في شأن الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية اعتبارا هذا التاريخ .



مادة 2

علي كل فرد من الذكور أتم الثلاثين من عمره عند نشر هذا القانون ولا يتم الخامسة والثلاثين في أول ديسمبر 1980 أو يتم الثلاثين حتى هذا التاريخ ولم يتحدد موقفه بالنسبة للتجنيد أن يتقدم إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة في موعد غايته 30 نوفمبر 1980 ومعاملته علي النحو التالي:

أ-من يتم الخامسة والثلاثين حتى 30 نوفمبر 1980 يجند للمدة المقررة عليه إلزامياً طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه مع عدم تجنيده سنة زائدة .

ب- المتخلفون ممن أو يتمون سن الخامسة والثلاثين عند صدور هذا القانون وحتى 30 نوفمبر 1980 تكون العقوبة التي توقع عليهم هي الغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تزيد عن ألف جنيه .

ج- كل من يتخلف عن تقديم نفسه إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة من الأفراد المذكورين في الفقرتين (أ،ب) سالفتي الذكر حتى 30 نوفمبر 1980 تطبق عليه أحكام القانون المرفق.



مادة 3

ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل بأحكام المادة السابقة اعتبارا من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.

يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، وينفذ كقانون من قوانينها.



صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 23 شعبان 1400 (6 يوليو سنة 1980)

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول

في فرض الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية



مادة 1

تفرض الخدمة العسكرية علي كل مصري من الذكور تم الثامنة عشر من عمره وتفرض الخدمة الوطنية علي من أتم الثامنة عشر من الذكور والإناث ، وذلك كله وفقاً للأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون.



مادة 2

تشمل الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية :



أولاً: الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة ، ويؤديها الذكور في المنظمات الآتية :



أ-القوات المسلحة بفروعها المختلفة .

ب-الشرطة والمصالح والهيئات الحكومية التي تحدد بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية، ولا يجوز أن يؤدي أحد الأفراد المنصوص عليهم في البند أولاً من المادة(4) خدمته في إحدى هذه الجهات.

ج-كتائب الأعمال الوطنية التي تنشأ بقرار من مجلس الوزراء ويخدم بها اللائقون الخدمة العسكرية ممن يزيدون عن حاجة القوات المسلحة قبل مضي مدة الثلاثة سنوات المنصوص عليهم في البند (أولاً) من المادة (35) ويتم توزيع الأفراد علي هذه المنظمات طبقاً للقواعد التي يضعها وزير الدفاع بقرار منه . ويبين قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء بإنشاء كتائب الأعمال الوطنية نوع العمل وطرية تنظيمه ومعاملة الأفراد من حيث الإعاشة والإيواء ومدة الخدمة وساعات العمل وغير ذلك من المسائل التي تتعلق بالخدمة بها .



ثانياً: الخدمة في المنظمات الوطنية ويقصد بها :

(أ) أداء الخدمة العامة للذكور والإناث من الفئات الخاضعة لأحكام القانون 76 لسنة 1973 في شأن الخدمة العامة للشباب الذي أنهي المرحلة التعليمية وطبقاً لأحكامه .

(ب) أداء الخدمة العاملة من تقدم ذكرهم في البند السابق من الفئة المنصوص عليها في المادة (5) وذلك وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء .



مادة 3

أولا: مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة ثلاثة سنوات.

ثانياً: مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية في كتائب الأعمال الوطنية ثلاثة سنوات علي الأكثر .

ثالثاً: مدة الخدمة في المنظمات الوطنية سنة واحدة.

ولا يلزم أفراد كتائب الأعمال الوطنية المشار إليها بالبندين (ثانياً ، ثالثاً ) بالخدمة في الاحتياط.



مادة 4

أولاً: تخفض مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة المنصوص في البند (أولا) من المادة (3) لتكون :

(ا) سنة واحدة لخريجي كليات الجامعات والمعاهد العليا في جمهورية مصر العربية أو ما يعادلها في الخارج.

(ب) سنتين للحاصلين علي الشهادة المتوسطة أو أية شهادات أخري معادلة لها من الخارج، علي أن يمنحوا مكافأة شهرية شاملة تعادل بداية الأجر المقرر لأقرانهم في الجهاز الإداري للدولة وذلك طوال الستة أشهر الأخيرة من خدمتهم الإلزامية .

وبالنسبة للحاصلين علي الشهادات فوق المتوسطة أو أية شهادات أخري معادلة لها من الخارج تكون مدة الخدمة المقررة عليهم ثمانية عشر شهراً.



وتتم معادلة الشهادات المنصوص عليها في البندين (أ ، ب) طبقاً للقوانين واللوائح ويعتد في مجال تخفيض المدد العسكرية بالمؤهل الدراسي الذي حصل عليه الفرد عند بدء التحاقه بالخدمة الفعلية التي تنتهي بالنقل إلي الاحتياط.



ويصدر قراراً من وزير الدفاع بتنظيم أداء هؤلاء الأفراد للخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية ومواعيد تسريحهم وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون0



(ج) سنة واحدة بالنسبة لحفظة القران الكريم بتمامه من غير حملة المؤهلات ويصدر بتنظيم شروط واوضاع توافر هذا الشرط من وزير الدفاع بالاتفاق مع الوزير المختص بشئون الأزهر 0



(د) سنة واحدة بالنسبة لطلبة الكليات والمعاهد المعدة لتخريج ضباط القوات المساحة أو ضباط الشرطة الذين لم يتموا دراستهم بشرط أن يكونوا قد امضوا بها وبنجاح سنتين دراسيتين علي الأقل وإلا يكون انتهاء علاقتهم بالكلية أو المعهد بسبب تأديبي أو بالاستقالة أو بسبب تعمدهم استنفاذ مرات الرسوب 0

ثانياَ:تخفيض مدة لا تزيد علي ستة اشهر من مدة ثلاث السنوات المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من المادة (3) لأصحاب الحرف والمهن التي تحتاج إليها القوات المسلحة 0وتحدد هذه المهن والحرف ومدد التخفيض وشروط أعمالها بقرار من وزير الدفاع0



مادة 5 

يطلب للخدمة الوطنية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة (ب) من البند (ثانياَ) من المادة (2) الأفراد الذكور الزائدون علي حاجة القوات المسلحة ، وذلك بعد مضي مدة الثلاث سنوات المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من المادة (35) من هذا القانون0



مادة6 

يستثني من تطبيق حكم المادة (1) :



أولا : المعينون برتبة ضابط للخدمة في القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو في إحدى الهيئات الحكومية ذات النظام العسكري0



ثانياَ : طلبة الكليات والمعاهد المعدة لتخريج ضباط المسلحة أو ضباط الشرطة والمصالح والهيئات الحكومية ذات النظام العسكري ، وذلك بشرط ان يستمر الطالب في الدراسة حتى تخرجه 0



ثالثاَ : المتمتعون بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية اللذين أدوا فعلا الخدمة العسكرية في جيش دولة أجنبية إذا كانوا قد أقاموا إقامة عادية في هذه الدولة والتزموا بمقتضى قانونها بأداء هذه الخدمة0



رابعا : الفئـات التي يصدر بقواعد وشروط استثنائها قرار من وزير الدفاع طبقا لمقتضيات المصلحة العامة أو أمن الدولة ويصـدر بالاستثناء قرار من وزير الدفاع 0



وعلي الطلبة المنصوص عليهم في البند (ثانياَ) تقديم أنفسهم إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ زوال السبب0



وعلي مدير الكليات والمعاهد ، ومن في حكمهم إبلاغ منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة عن كل طالب لم يتم دراسته بالكلية أو المعهد لأي سبب0



ويشترط فيمن يكلف للعمل بالقوات المسلحة برتبة الضابط أن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية أو اعفي منها بصفة نهائية 0



مادة 7 

أولا : يعفي من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية نهائيا :

(أ) من لا تتوافر فيهم اللياقة الطبية لذلك الخدمة 0

(ب) الابن الوحيد للأب المتوفى ،أو غير القادر نهائياَ علي الكسب 0

(ج) اكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من اخوة أو أبناء المواطن الذي يستشهد او يصاب بإصابة تعجزه عن الكسب نهائياَ بسبب العمليات الحربية 0

(د) اكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من اخوة او أبناء الضابط أو المجند أو المتطوع الذي توفي بسبب الخدمة أو أصيب بمرض او عاهة بسبب الخدمة وكان من شأنها ان تجعله عاجزا نهائيا عن الكسب 0



ثانيا : يعفي من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية مؤقتاَ :

(أ) الابن الوحيد لأبيه الحي 0

(ب) العائل الوحيد لأبيه غير القادر علي الكسب وكذلك عائل أخيه أو اخوته غير القادرين علي الكسب 0

(ج) العائل الوحيد لأمه إذا كانت أرمله أو إذا كانت مطلقة طلاقاً بائناً أو كان زوجها غير قادر علي الكسب .

(د) العائل الوحيد لأخته أو أخواته غير المتزوجات.

(هـ) أكبر المستحقين للتجنيد من أخوة أو أبناء الضابط أو المجند أو المتطوع أو المواطن الذي فقد بسبب العمليات الحربية ، ويزول هذا الإعفاء بمجرد عودته أو ثبوت وجوده علي قيد الحياة ويعامل الغائب في العمليات الحربية معاملة المفقود إلي أن يتضح موقفه .



وفي جميع حالات الإعفاء المؤقت يزول الإعفاء بزوال سببه ويجب علي كل من زال سبب الإعفاء أن يقدم نفسه إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ زوال السبب لمعاملته تجنيدياً بما يستحق .



ثالثاً: إذا جند أحد الأخوين أو الأخوة او أستدعي للخدمة في الاحتياط طبقاً 

للمادة 33 يعفي مؤقتاً من الخدمة الإلزامية العاملة الأخ الآخر أو اكبر الأخوة الباقين بعد استبعاد غير القادرين منهم علي الكسب .

ويشترط ألا يكون بين الأخوة أي متخلف عن التجنيد أو جاوز الثلاثين ، أو أخ معفي من التجنيد .

ويزول الإعفاء بانتهاء خدمة المجند الإلزامية أو فترة استدعاؤه للخدمة في الاحتياط أو عند قراره أو بزوال عدم القدرة علي الكسب .

وعلي كل من زال عنه سبب الإعفاء تقديم نفسه إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ زوال السبب لمعاملته تجنيدياً بما يستحق 



رابعاً : يحدد وزير الدفاع بقرار منه شروط اللياقة الطبية للخدمة العسكرية وشروط عدم القدرة علي الكسب النهائية والمؤقتة.



مادة8

يجوز تأجيل الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة للدراسة وقت السلم للطلبة النظاميين والمنتسبين والمتفرغين للدراسة الآتي بيانهم ، وذلك لحين حصولهم علي المؤهل الدراسي الذي أجلت لهم الخدمة بسببه :

(ا) طلبة المدارس الثانوية والمدارس المعادلة داخل الجمهورية أو خارجها بشرط ألا تزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي اثنين وعشرين عاماً .



(ب) طلبة المعاهد الثانوية الأزهرية وطلبة معاهد دور المعلمين الأزهرية وما يعادلها بشرط ألا تزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل علي أربعة وعشرون عاماً



(ج) طلبة المعاهد التي تكون مدة الدراسة بها سنتان بعد الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها وطلبة المعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب التي تكون مدة الدراسة بها خمس سنوات بعد الإعدادية وما يعادلها بشرط ألا تزيد سن الطالب خلال فترة التأجيل عن ثمانية وعشرين عاماً .

وإذا بلغ سن الطالب في الفرقة النهائية الحد الأقصى المشار إليه في البنود

(أ،ب،ج،د،هـ) من الفقرة الأولي استمر تأجيل تجنيده إلي نهاية العام الدراسي بشرط ألا يتجاوز سن الطالب ثلاثين عاماً وستة أشهر بالنسبة لطلبة كليات الجامعة الأزهرية ويحدد الوزير المختص بالاتفاق مع وزير الدفاع الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة ويصدر بها قراراً من وزير الدفاع.



وعلي الطلبة المؤجل تجنيدهم في جميع الأحوال تقديم أنفسهم إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ زوال السبب ومعاملتهم تجنيد يا بما يستحقون .



وعلي عمداء الكليات والمعاهد ومديري ونظار المعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب ومن في حكمهم وقناصل الدولة في الخارج إبلاغ منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة بفصل الطالب من الكلية أو المعهد أو حصوله علي المؤهل الدراسي أو مجرد بلوغه السن المشار إليها في بنود(أ،ب،ج،د،هـ) من الفقرة الأولي وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ زوال السبب .



مادة 9

يجوز بقرار من وزير الدفاع تأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية المدة التي يراها للأفراد الآتي بيانهم :



أولاً : خريجوا الكليات والمعاهد التي تحتم طبيعة شهادتهم قضاء فترة دراسة أو تمرين بعد الحصول علي المؤهل العالي علي ألا يكون الفرد متخلفاً عن الفحص أو التجنيد دون عذر مقبول ويشترط ألا يزيد سن الفرد خلال فترة التأجيل علي ثمان وعشرين سنة، وعلي ثلاثين سنة بالنسبة لخريجي كليات الجامعات الأزهرية فإذا زادت علي ذلك تحتم طلبهم للتجنيد.



ثانياً: خريجوا الجامعات والمعاهد العليا الذين توفدهم الدولة في بعثا إلي الخارج أو الداخل من مستحقي الإعفاء المؤقت الذين يبقي علي زوال سبب إعفاءهم ثلاثة سنوات علي الأقل وذلك علي أن يقدموا أنفسهم إلي مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة قبل إتمامهم سن ثلاثين وستة أشهر علي الأقل وعلي المبعوثين إلي الخارج أن يسجلوا أنفسهم قبل السفر.

وعلي المؤجل تجنيدهم في الأحوال السابقة التقدم من تلقاء أنفسهم إلي مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة عند زوال سبب التأجيل لتسجيل أسمائهم أو تجنيدهم وذلك في الميعاد التي يحددها وزير الدفاع .

وعلي مديري الجهات التي يتبعونها إبلاغ منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ زوال سبب التأجيل أو بلوغهم السن المحددة في البنود السابقة .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني

في التنظيم والاختصاص



مادة 10 

تقسم جمهورية مصر العربية لأغراض أداء الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية واعمال التعبئة إلي مناطق تجنيد وتعبئة تتبع إدارة التجنيد0

وينشأ في كل محافظة فرع تجنيد وتعبئة كما ينشأ مركز تجنيد وتعبئة بكل قسم أو مركز شرطة وتكون جميعها تابعة لمنطقة التجنيد والتعبئة الواقعة في دائرة اختصاصها ويصدر بتشكيل واختصاص تلك المناطق الأفرع والمراكز قرار من وزير الدفاع0



مادة 11 

تختص مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة أفرع التجنيد والتعبئة بالمحافظات كل في دائرة اختصاصها بالبث في طلبات الاستثناء من الخدمة العسكرية وإعفاء منها وتأجيلها داخل جمهورية مصر العربية او خارجها متي توافرت الشروط في أي وقت كما تختص مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة أفرع التجنيد والتعبئة بالمحافظات بالبث فيما يجد من أسباب الاستثناء وعلي من يطلب استثناء أو إعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية أو تأجيل خدمته العسكرية الإلزامية طبقاَ لنصوص المواد(6،7،8،9) أن يقدم المستندات التي تؤيد أحقيته في ذلك0



وعلي الجهات المختصة بإصدار هذه المستندات أن تعطيها لهم عند طلبهم لها ويحدد وزير الدفاع بقرار منه المستندات المطلوبة في كل حالة0



وتكون لقناصل الدولة بالخارج أو من يقوم مقامهم سلطة الفصل نهائياَ في طلب تأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقا لنص المادة (8) إذا توافر شروطه بالنسبة للمقيمين في الخارج وعلي القناصل إخطار التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة فورَا0

ويجب علي الذين تؤجل خدمتهم الإلزامية بمعرفة القناصل وزوال سبب عنهم التأجيل سواء بالحصول علي المؤهل أو بلوغ السن المقررة أو استنفاذ مرات الرسوب أو الفصل أن يعودوا إلي ارض الوطن ويقدموا أنفسهم إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة وذلك خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ زوال السبب لتحديد موقفهم من التجنيد 0 



مادة 12

يلحق بكل منطقة تجنيد و تعبئة مجلس طبي عسكري يؤلف من أخصائيين متنوعين لا يقل عددهم عن خمسة يقوم بعد استبعاد من تقرر إعفاؤهم نهائيا أو استبعاد من تقرر إعفاؤهم نهائيا أو استثناؤهم بالكشف الطبي على الأفراد المطلوبين للتجنيد لتقرير مدى لياقتهم للخدمة العسكرية وتحديد مستواهم الطبي .كما يقوم المجلس الطبي بالكشف على الأباء والأخوة لتقدير قدراتهم على الكسب عند إحالتهم إلية من مدير إدارة التجنيد أو مديري مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة .ويتم ذلك وفقأ للشروط التي يحددها وزير الدفاع بقرار منة .



ويجوز إنشاء مجلس عسكري أخر بمناطق التجنيد والتعبئة يقوم بالكشف الطبي على الأفراد المطلوبين لمرحلة الفحص بأفرع التجنيد و التعبئة بالمحافظات لتقدير مدى لياقتهم للخدمة العسكرية و تحديد مستواهم الطبي و ذلك في المواعيد التي يحددها مدير إدارة التجنيد بقرار منة وفقاً للبرنامج العام الذي يصدر في هذى الشان.



و يجوز لمدير إدارة التجنيد إذا اقتضى الأمر في أي وقت إن يأمر بتوقيع الكشف الطبي مرة ثانية علي الأفراد غير اللائقين طبياً للخدمة العسكرية و الأباء و الأخوة غير القادرين على الكسب و يكون ذلك بعرضهم على لجنة طبية عليا برئاسة رئيس الفرع الطبي بإدارة التجنيد و عضوية طبيبين علي الأقل لا تقل رتبة كل منهم عن رائد يختارهم مدير إدارة الخدمة الطبية من 

الأطباء الأخصائيين بها ممن لم يسبق لهم توقيع الكشف الطبي علي الفرد المعروض علي هذه الجنة و يصدر بتعيينهم قرار من مدير إدارة التجنيد .



و يجوز لمدير إدارة التجنيد بناً علي اقتراح رئيس الفرع الطبي بإدارة التجنيد بعد فحصة الحالة إن يأمر بتوقيع الكشف الطبي مرة ثانية علي الأفراد اللائقين طبياً قبل تسليمهم لسلاحهم الذي ألحقوا علية وذلك بعرضهم علي اللجنة الطبية العليا المذكورة لتقدير مدي لياقتهم للخدمة العسكرية .



و يجوز لهذه اللجنة بعد موافقة مدير إدارة التجنيد الاستعانة بطبيب أو اكثر من الأطباء الأخصائيين بإدارة الخدمة الطبية و ذلك في حالة اختلاف الرأي 



مادة 13

ينشأ بكل منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة لجنة فنية لانتقاء وتوزيع الأفراد اللائقين للخدمة علي المنظمات المنصوص عليها في البند أولاً من المادة (2)



و يجوز إنشاء لجنة فنية أخري بكل منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة تقوم بإجراء الاختبارات النفسية و الثقافية و المهنية علي الافراد و المطلوبين لمرحلة الفحص بأفرع التجنيد و التعبئة بالمحافظات ، و تحدد لكل منهم درجة لياقتهم و ذلك في المواعيد التي تحدد بقرارً من مدير إدارة التجنيد في حدود البرنامج العام.



و ينظم وزير الدفاع بقرار منة كيفية إعداد السجلات الخاصة بهم و معاملة المتخلفين منهم. كما يحدد هذا القرار اختصاصات و إجراءات هذه اللجان .



مادة 14

يكون لكل فرد من الذكور بلغ من الإلزام بالخدمة بطاقة تسمى بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية و يتعين علية حملها بصفة دائمة بمجرد تسليم لها و لا يجوز له الحصول علي اكثر من بطاقة واحدة .و علية في حالة فقدها أو تلفها إخطار منطقه التجنيد و التعبئة المختصة خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ الفقد أو التلف لاتخاذ إجراءات استخراج بطاقة أخرى . 



و يحدد شكل البطاقة و البينات الواجب إثباتها و الجهة التي تصدرها و مدة صلاحيتها و إجراءات استخراجها ، و كذلك الكشوف و السجلات المنظمة لعملية التجنيد قرار من وزير الدفاع .



كما يحدد هذا القرار مقدار الرسوم التي تودي لاستخراج بدل الفاقد أو التالف للبطاقة ، علي ألا تجاوز خمسمائة مليم . 



وتكون منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة مختصة بمعاملة الفرد بالنسبة للتجنيد هي المنطقة التي يقع في دائرة اختصاصها الجهة الإدارية التي استخرجت منها بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية لأول مرة كما تعتبر منطقة تجنيد وتعبئة القاهرة هي المختصة بالنسبة إلي من استخرج بطاقة إثبات من قنصليات جمهورية مصر العربية بالخارج .



مادة 15

علي كل فرد أتم الثامنة عشر من عمره أن يقدم نفسه ومعه بطاقة إثبات الشخصية إلي مركز التجنيد والتعبئة الذي يقيم بدائرته في خلال شهر ديسمبر من العام الذي يتم فيه تلك السنة لاستلام بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية محدداً بها موعد طلبه لمرحلة الفحص ، وذلك دون ما حاجة إلي إعلامه بالحضور في الموعد المحدد. وعلي مندوب التجنيد تسليم بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية للفرد بعد التحقق من شخصيته . وعلي كل من أتم التاسعة عشر من عمره ولم يثبت في بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الخاصة به ما تم نحوه تجنيدياً أن يتقدم بالبطاقة إلي مركز التجنيد من إتمامه تلك السن لتقرير معاملته تجنيدياً .



فإذا لم يكن الفرد قد استخرج بطاقة شخصية ولم يتقدم بشهادة ميلاده أو مستخرج رسمي منها وجب أن يعرض علي المجلس الطبي المنصوص عليه في المادة 12 لتقدير سنه وتحديد معاملته بالنسبة للتجنيد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 16

يلتزم كل فرد من تاريخ تسليمه بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية إلي أن يتم سن الثلاثين من عمره أن يتقدم في حالة تغيير محل إقامته أو عمله ومعه بطاقة إثبات الشخصية إلي القسم أو المركز التي انتقلت إليه إقامته وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ حدوث التغيير.

وعلي القسم أو المركز إخطار مندوب التجنيد الجهة الإدارية التي تسلم منها الفرد بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية بتغيير محل إقامته.



مادة 17

تلتزم كليات الجامعات المصرية والجامعات الأزهرية والمعاهد والمدارس العليا وما يعادلها والمعاهد الثانوية الأزهرية والمعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب التي تكون مدة الدراسة بها سنتين أو أكثر بعد الثانوية العامة وما يعادلها بإعداد السجلات الخاصة بأعمال التجنيد يقيد بها أسماء الطلبة بالسنوات النهائية ، وتقوم الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس ومراكز التدريب المذكورة بتسليم مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة كشوف بأسماء هؤلاء الطلبة نظاميين ومنتسبين وأرقام جلوسهم . 



ويلتزم الجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام والهيئات الاعتبارية الأخرى والهيئات والشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة وأصحاب الأعمال بإعداد سجلات خاصة بأعمال التجنيد يقيد بها أسماء العاملين بتلك الجهات فيما بين سنة الثامنة عشرة وبين سن الثلاثين أو الحادية والعشرين حسب الأحوال وذلك مع مراعاة حكم المادة (36) من هذا القانون . 

ويحدد وزير الدفاع بقرار منه شكل السجلات والكشوف المتقدم ذكرها والبيانات الواجب إثباتها وعدد النسخ التي ترسل إلي إدارة التجنيد ومواعيد إرسالها.



مادة 18

يكون التظلم من قرارات التجنيد إلي لجنة مؤلفة من ضابطين عظيمين من القوات المسلحة وعضو من مجلس الدولة بدرجة نائب علي الأقل وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إعلان المتظلم بصدور قرار التجنيد ويصدر بتشكيل هذه اللجنة وبيان إجراءاتها قراراً من وزير الدفاع.



ولا تكون قرارات هذه اللجنة نهائية إلا بعد التصديق عليها من وزير الدفاع ويجب أن يتم التصديق خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديم التظلم إلي اللجنة ويعتبر عدم صدور قرار مصدقاً عليه في الميعاد بمثابة رفض التظلم .



ولا تقبل الدعاوى أمام القضاء بإلغاء قرارات المشار إليها قبل التظلم منها علي الوجه المتقدم.





الباب الثالث

في الطلب للخدمة العسكرية والوطنية



مادة 19

يطلب سنوياً بمعرفة مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة عدداً ممن ثبتت لياقتهم طبياً طبقاً للمادة 12 أو ممن تحددت لهم درجة (ثقافية ، مهنية-نفسية) طبقاً للمادة 13 والأفراد المتخلفون عن مرحلة الفحص لإلحاقهم بإحدى المنظمات المنصوص عليهما في البند أولاً من المادة 2 وينظم وزير الدفاع بقرار منه كيفية طلب وإعلان هؤلاء الأفراد ومعاملة المتخلفين منهم .



وتبدأ مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية بالنسبة له من تاريخ موافقة مدير مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة أو من يقوم مقامهم علي التحاقهم بها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع

في التطوع



مادة 20

أولاً : يجوز لأي فرد من الذكور بلغ سن الإلزام بالخدمة ولم يطلب بعد للتجنيد ، أو لم يصبه الدور طبقاً للبند أولاً من المادة 35 أو كان معفياً منها أن يتطوع في القوات المسلحة أو في كتائب الأعمال الوطنية بعد موافقة وزير الدفاع مدة مساوية لمدة الخدمة الإلزامية وتسري علي هؤلاء المتطوعين الأحكام الخاصة بالمجندين إلزاماً .



ثانياً : يجوز لأي فرد من الذكور لم يبلغ سن الخدمة الإلزامية أن يتطوع في القوات المسلحة بعد موافقة وزير الدفاع وذلك طبقاً للشروط التي يضعها بقرار منه ، وتسري علي هؤلاء المتطوعين الأحكام الخاصة للمجندين إلزاماً فيما عدا الميعاد الذي يستحقون فيه التسريح من الخدمة .



ثالثا ً: يجوز لأي فرد من الذكور بعد أدائه الخدمة العسكرية المنصوص عليها في البند أولاً من المادة 2 التطوع أو التعيين للخدمة في الشرطة أو إحدى لمصالح الحكومية ذات النظام العسكري بعد موافقة وزير الدفاع وتحسب مدة التطوع في هذه الحالة من الخدمة في الاحتياط.



رابعا ً: يجوز لأي فرد من الذكور بلغ سن الخدمة أو لم يبلغ تلك لسن أن يتطوع للخدمة في القوات المسلحة بشرط أن يكون من أصحاب الحرف أو المهن أو التخصصات أو المؤهلات التي تحتاج تلك القوات ويحددها وزير الدفاع بقرار منه.



فإذا انتهت خدمة المتطوع خلال الثلاث سنوات الأولي من تطوعه وكان ملزماً بالخدمة العسكرية جاز تجنيده إلزاماً المدة التي تكمل مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العامة المقررة عليه فإذا زادت مدة تطوعه علي تلك المدة

تحسب المدة الزائدة من خدمته في الاحتياط ولا يسري هذا الحكم في حالات الرفض للمتطوعين التي يصدر بأنها قراراً من وزير الدفاع.



وإذا تقدم أي فرد من الذكور ممن سبق الإشارة إليهم بالبندين أولاً ورابعاً للتطوع ممن سبق أن تقرر إعفاؤه من الخدمة العسكرية عند تطوعه يجند إلزاماً فإذا لم تكتشف تلك الواقعة إلا بعد قبول تطوعه فيعتبر مجنداً إلزاماً من تاريخ بدء خدمته كما يشترط لقبول تطوع من لم يبلغ سن الإلزام بالخدمة موافقة والده أو ولي أمره.



مادة 21

يجوز بقرار من وزير الدفاع اعتبار أي فرد جند بطريق الإلزام في خدمة القوات المسلحة متطوعاً وذلك من تاريخ التصديق علي تطوعه إذا كان من أصحاب الحرف أو المهن أو التخصصات أو المؤهلات المنصوص عليها في البند رابعاً من المادة 20 وفي هذه الحالة تسري عليها أحكامها.



فإذا أنهيت خدمة التطوع بسبب عدم تمضيته الدراسة بنجاح وكان ملزماً بأداء الخدمة العسكرية جاز تجنيده إلزاماً المدة المقررة لخدمته الإلزامية العاملة المقررة عليها ولا تحسب له في هذه الحالة مدة الدراسة من هذه الخدمة العسكرية بقسميها.



مادة 22

يجوز بقرار من وزير الدفاع فتح باب التطوع للإناث للخدمة في بعض وحدات القوات المسلحة أو في كتائب الأعمال الوطنية المنصوص عليها في الفقرة جـ بند أولاً من المادة 2 يبين فيه طريقة ذلك التطوع ومدته وشروطه وأحكامه.



ولا يلزم هؤلاء الإناث بالخدمة في المنظمات الوطنية المنصوص عليها في البند ثانياً من المادة 2.

الباب الخامس

في الخدمة في الاحتياطات والرفت



مادة23

تنتهي مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة بالنقل إلي الاحتياط ويجري هذا النقل سنوياً علي دفعات يقررها وزير الدفاع .

وينقل كل مجند إلي الاحتياط أول دفعة يحل موعدها بعد انقضاء المدة المقررة لخدمته .

كما تنتهي الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة أو الخدمة في الإحتياط وفقاً للحالات المنصوص عليها في قانون شروط الخدمة والترقي لضابط الشرف والمساعدين وضابط الصف والجنود بالقوات المسلحة .



مادة 24

يجوز لوزير الدفاع وقف نقل المجندين إلي الاحتياط بقرار منه في حالة الحرب أو التعبئة أو الطوارئ ، وتطبق عليهم في هذه الحالة جميع أحكام القوانين والقرارات والنظم الخاصة بأفراد الاحتياط اعتبارا من التاريخ المحدد لنقلهم إلي الاحتياط.



كما يجوز لوزير الدفاع عند الاقتضاء أن يقرر دفعة مجندين إلي الاحتياط قبل حلول موعدها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 25

مدة الخدمة في الاحتياط تسع سنوات تبدأ من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية العاملة ويجوز تخفيض تلك المدة في الحالات وبالشروط التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الدفاع .



مادة 26

يتولى مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة بأقسام ومراكز الشرطة مسئولية تعبئة الاحتياط للقوات المسلحة بأفرادها المختلفة والشرطة والمصالح والهيئات ذات النظام العسكري في حدود التخطيط الذي تضعه الجهة المختصة بوزارة الدفاع وتنظم إجراءات التسجيل والتعبئة بقرار يصدر من وزير الدفاع .



مادة 27

يجوز للمجلس الطبي العسكري بمناطق التجنيد والتعبئة توقيع الكشف الطبي علي أفراد الاحتياط لتقرير مدي لياقتهم الطبية لتلك الخدمة في الحالات التي تستدعي ذلك.



مادة 28

يستدعي بعض أو كل أفراد الاحتياط بقرار من وزير الدفاع في الأحوال الآتية :

(أ) لأغراض التدريب لمدة لا تزيد عن ثمانية أسابيع في العام التدريبي الواحد.

(ب) تكملة مرتبات الوحدات لمدة ستة أشهر فأخري بحيث لا يجاوز ذلك مدة سنة من تاريخ الاستدعاء.

(ج) في حالة الحرب أو عند إعلان التعبئة أو الطوارئ حتى نهايتها.



مادة 29

يصدر قرار من وزير الدفاع بتحديد الشروط والحالات التي يجوز فيها الإعفاء من الاستدعاء للخدمة في الاحتياط بالنسبة إلي الأفراد الذين تقتضي أعمالهم بالمرافق العامة ذلك ويكون الإعفاء بقرار من وزير الدفاع بناءً علي طلب الوزير المختص 



مادة 30

لا يجوز استبقاء من يصدر أمر استدعائه من أفراد الاحتياط بجهة عمله أو الاستمرار فيه .

وعلي رؤساء الجهات التي يعملون بها إخلاء طرفهم عند استدعائهم .



ولا يسمح له بالعودة إلي عملهم أو الاستمرار فيه إلا بعد تقديم فيه كتاب معتمد من الجهة العسكرية المختصة التي يحددها وزير الدفاع بقرار منه يفيد إنهاء استدعائهم .



مادة 31

علي كل فرد يدرج اسمه بكشوف الاحتياط أن يبين محل إقامته وعنوان عمله وأن يخطر مركز التجنيد والتعبئة المختص عن أي تغييراً يطرأ علي هذه البيانات خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ حدوث هذا التغيير.



وفي حالة عدم إخطاره بالتغيير يعتبر إعلانه للحضور بالجهة الأصلية صحيحاً.



مادة 32

تلتزم جهات العمل بإعداد سجلات خاصة بالأفراد المدرجين بالاحتياط وتقوم بإخطار مراكز التجنيد والتعبئة المختصة عن أي تغيير يحدث في هذه البيانات فور حدوثه.



مادة 33

يتبع في استدعاء الأفراد الأحكام الآتية: 



أولا ً: تحسب مدة استدعاء أفراد الاحتياط طبقاً لأحكام المادة (28) للعاملين بالجهات المنصوص عليها بالفقرتين (ثانياً ، ثالثاً ) من هذه المادة إجازة استثنائية بمرتب أو أجر كامل ويحتفظ لهم طوال هذه المدة بترقياتهم وعلا واتهم الدورية ويؤدي لهم خلالها كافة الحقوق المادية والمعنوية والمزايا الأخرى بما فيها العلاوات والبدلات التي لها صفة الدوام والمقررة في جهات عملهم الأصلية وذلك علاوة علي ما تدفعه لهم وزارة الدفاع عن مدة الاستدعاء .

ثانياً : يتحمل الجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام بكامل الأجور والمرتبات وكافة الحقوق والمزايا الأخرى لأفراد الاحتياط المستدعين من بين العاملين بها وذلك طوال مدة استدعائهم .



ثالثا : وفي حالة ما إذا كان عدد العاملين بهذه الجهات أقل من خمسين فرد فتتحمل وزارة الدفاع بكامل هذه الاستحقاقات عن المدة التي تزيد علي اثني عشر شهراً.



رابعاً : تصرف وزارة الدفاع لأفراد الاحتياط المستدعين من غير الجهات المنصوص عليها بالفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من هذه المادة مكافأة شهرية شاملة طوال مدة استدعائهم تعادل أول مربوط درجات أقرانهم من الأفراد العسكريين ذوي الرواتب العالية مضافاً إليها التعويضات والمكافآت العسكرية المقررة لأفراد الاحتياط فيما عدا مكافأة الاحتياط وعلاوة امتداد الخدمة كل حسب الدرجة المستدعي بها.



ويمنح العاملون والمستدعون لخدمة الاحتياط من الجهات المنصوص عليها بالفقرتين (ثانياً ، ثالثاً) من هذه المكافآت وحوافز الإنتاج بذات النسب التي يحصل عليها زملاؤهم من العاملين الذين يسهمون في زيادة الإنتاج بصفة فعلية .



خامساً : يحرم الأفراد الاحتياط من استحقاقاتهم المالية الموضحة بهذه المادة عن مدد غيابهم في فترات استدعائهم .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السادس

أحكام عامة



مادة 34

أولا : كل من تخلف عن مرحلة الفحص أو طلب للتجنيد وتخلف ولم يقدم نفسه إلي منطقة التجنيد والتعبئة أو زال عنه سبب الإعفاء أو التأجيل خلال المدة المقررة تضاف إلي فترة تجنيده سنة عند إلحاقه بالخدمة العسكرية 0



ويعفي المتخلف من خدمة تلك السنة إذا كان التحاقه بالخدمة قد تم خلال ثلاثة اشهر علي الأكثر من تاريخ طلبه للتجنيد أو من تاريخ زوال سبب الإعفاء وسلك سلوك حسناَ أثناء مدة تجنيده طبقا للقواعد والشروط الواردة بقانون الخدمة والترقي لضباط الشرف والمساعدين وضباط الصف والجنود بالقوات المسلحة 



ثانيا : كل من خفي مؤهله الدراسي أو درجة إلمامه بالقراءة أو الكتابة أو حرفته أو مهنته أو تخصصه عند بدء تجنيده مما يترتب عليه معاملته بالنسبة إلي التجنيد علي خلاف ما يستحق قانونا تضاف سنة إلي مدة تجنيده0



وإذا ما ترتب علي ذلك تقرير معاملته التجنيدية طبقاَ لأحكام البند (الأول) من المادة (35) تطبق عليه العقوبات المقررة بالمادة (50)0



مادة 35 

أولا : يوضع تحت الطلب لمواجهة حاجة القوات المسلحة لمدة ثلاث سنوات الأفراد الآتي بيانهم :

1-الأفراد الذين لم يطلبوا بعد استكمال حاجة المنظمات المنصوص عليها في البند (أولا) من المادة (2) حتى نهاية سنة التجنيد0

2-الأفراد الذين طلبوا خلال سنة التجنيد ووضعـوا تحت الطلب زيأادة عن الحاجة 0

وتحسب مدة الثلاث سنوات من تاريخ وضعهم تحت الطلب ،ولا يجوز تجنيد الأفراد المنصوص عليهم في هذه المادة بعد انتهاء مدة الثلاثة السنوات إلا في حالة الحرب أو التعبئة أو الطوارئ وبقرار من رئيس الجمهورية0



ثانياَ : يوضع الأفراد الذين يحصلون علي مؤهلاتهم ممن تجاوزوا الحد الأقصى لتأجيل التجنيد خلال العام الدراسي في الفرق النهائية وامتد لهم التأجيل حتى نهاية العام الدراسي طبقا للمادة (8) تحت الطلب حتى نهاية ديسمبر من نفس العام الذي حصل فيه كل منهم علي المؤهل0



مادة 36

لا يجوز أن يطلب للخدمة العسكرية من أتم الثلاثين من عمره ويستثني من ذلك طلبة الجامعة الأزهرية المشار إليهم في الفقرتين ( الثانية والثالثة ) من البند (هـ) من المادة (8) وكذلك من يحصل منهم علي المؤهل بعد إتمامه سن الثلاثين فيمتنع طلبه للخدمة العسكرية عند إتمامه سن الحادية والثلاثين ، ولا يسري حكم الفقرة السابقة في حالة الحرب أو التعبئة أو الطوارئ وبقرار من رئيس الجمهورية.



مادة 37 

لا يجوز الترخيص لأي فرد من الذكور من المتمتعين بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية فيما بين التاسعة عشرة والثلاثين من عمره في مغادرة البلاد ما لم يحصل علي إذن من وزير الدفاع أو يقدم إحدى المسوغات الآتية :



1-بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية موضحاَ فيها ما يفيد حضوره المرحلة الأولى للتجنيد (الفحص) وذلك بالنسبة إلي الأفراد الذين يرغبون في السفر خلال العام الذي يبلغون فيه التاسعة عشرة من عمرهم ولم يتجاوزوا العشرين0

2-شهادة بالاستثناء من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقاَ للمادة (6)0

3-شهادة بالإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقا للمادة (7)0

4-شهادة بأن الفرد لم يصبه الدور للتجنيد طبقاَ للبند (أولا) من المادة (35)0

5-شهادة من الجهة المختصة بأداء الخدمة العسكرية أو الوطنيه0

6-شهادة بالانتهاء من خدمة الاحتياط أو الإعفاء منها0

7-نموذج بتأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقاَ للمادة (8) للطلبة المقيدين بإحدى الكليات او المعاهد او المدارس خارج الجمهورية0



ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة علي من غادر البلاد بقصد الهجرة علي انه في حالة عودته نهائيا من الهجرة يسري في شأنه حكم هذه المادة0

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 38 

لا يجوز أن يلحق أي طالب بإحدى الكليات أو المعاهد أو المدارس أو مراكز التدريب بالجمهورية أو ينتسب إليها أو يبقي فيها بعد إتمامه الثامنة عشرة ما لم يكن حاملا بطاقة للخدمة العسكرية الوطنيه0



ولا يجوز أن يبقي أي طالب بالكليات او المعاهد أو المدارس أو مراكز التدريب المذكورة فبها بين العشرين والثلاثين من عمره ما لم يكن لديه إحدى الشهادات او النموذج المنصوص عليها في المادة (45)0



ولا يجوز قيد أي طالب منتظما او منتسبا بإحدى الكليات او المعاهد او المدارس او مراكز التدريب يوم أول سبتمبر من العام الذي يلتحق او ينتسب فيه إذا جاوزت سنة الحد الأقصى لتأجيل التجنيد المشار إليه في الفقرتين (أ،ب،ج،د) من المادة (8) وذلك (8) وذلك ما لم يقدم إحدى الشهادات او النماذج المنصوص عليها في المادة (54)عدا نموذج تأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقاَ لأحكام المادة (8) علي انه يجوز التقدم بهذا الأخير ولمرة واحدة من الطلبة المراد قيدهم او المحولين من إحدى الكليات او المعاهد او المدارس او مراكز التدريب إلي أخرى مماثلة او غير مماثله0

ولا يسري حكم الفقرة السابقة علي الطلبة الذين تجاوزوا الحد الأقصى لتأجيل التجنيد خلال العام الدراسي طبقاَ للمادة (8) ووضعوا تحت الطلب حتى نهاية ديسمبر من نفس العام الذي حصلوا فيه علي المؤهل طبقا للبند (ثانيا) من المادة (35)0



وتسري أحكام هذه المادة علي الطلبة الذين يلتحقون بالكليات او المعاهد الموجودة بالخارج عند النظر في تأجيل تجنيدهم طبقا لأحكام المادة (8)0



ويجوز قيد المجندين والمتطوعين كمنتسبين بالكليات او المعاهد او المدارس او مراكز التدريب المشار إليها إذا قدموا ترخيصا من الجهة المختصة في وزارة الدفاع بالموافقة علي انتسابهم ولا يعتد قبل إدارة التجنيد بأي قيد يتم علي خلاف الأحكام السابقه0 



مادة 39 

لا يجوز استخدام أي فرد بعد إتمامه الثامنة عشرة من عمره او بقاؤه في وظيفته او عمله او منحه ترخيصاَ في مزاولة مهنة حرة او قيده في جدول المشتغلين بها ما لم يكن حاملا بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنيه0



كما لا يجوز ذلك أيضا بالنسبة إلي أي منهم فيما بين الحادية والعشرين والثلاثين من عمره ما لم يقدم إحدى الشهادات المنصوص عليها في المادة (45) او شهادات تأدية الخدمة في المنظمات الوطنية أو أنموذج وضع الفرد تحت الطلب لأجل معين ، ويتم إيقاف العامل الذي لا يقدم إحدى الشهادات او النماذج المنصوص عليها في المادة (45) سالفة الذكر عن العمل لمدة ستين يوماَ يصدر بعدها قرار بفصله من وظيفته أو عمله0



واستثناء من شرط التفرغ للدراسة المنصوص عليه بالفقرة الأولى من المادة (8) يسمح بالعمل خلال العطلات الصيفية بصفة مؤقتة للطلبة الآتين بعد :

(أ) الطلبة المؤجل تجنيدهم طبقاَ لأحكام المادة (8)0

(ب) الطلبة اللذين تستدعي طبيعة دراستهم ذلك العمل 0

ويصدر وزير الدفاع بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص يحدد الجهات والحالات وقواعد وشروط ومدة العمل وكافة المسائل المتعلقة بذلك0



مادة 40 

مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة (39) لا يجوز لرؤساء ومديري المصالح الحكومية ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ومديري المصالح الحكومية ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات الاعتبارية الأخرى والهيئات والشركات والمؤسسات الخاصة واصحاب الأعمال الامتناع عن تعيين أي فرد لم يبلغ سن التاسعة عشرة من عمره وكذلك المعاقين مؤقتاَ والموضوعين تحت الطلب لأجل معين في الوظائف الخالية استناداَ إلي أن موقفهم من التجنيد لم يحدد بصفة نهائية0 



مادة 41 

يجوز للمجندين والموضوعين تحت الطلب للخدمة في كتائب الأعمال الوطنية التقدم للتوظيف بوحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام ، ويعتبر المجندون منهم بعد التعيين في حكم المعاريين0



كما يجوز لهم التقدم للعمل بالتركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة بالمشروعات الفردية ويحتفظ لهم بوظائفهم أو أعمالهم بعد التعيين وفقاَ لأحكام المادة (43) من هذا القانون0



ويكون للمجند ولمن أتم خدمته الإلزامية الأولوية في التعيين علي زملائه المرشحين معه في ذات مرتبة النجاح في الامتحان ، وإذا كان التعيين في الوظيفة بامتحان مسابقة فيكون له الأولوية في التعيين علي زملائه الناجحين معه في ذات الامتحان المتساويين معه في درجات أو مرتبة النجاح في الامتحان ويشترط للمتمتع بهذه الأولوية للحصول علي درجة أخلاق لا تقل عن (جيدة) او تقارير سرية مرضية0



وإذا تعدد المرشحون الناجحون في امتحان المسابقة من الفئات المشار إليها يكون التعيين من بينهم بحسب درجة الأسبقية في الامتحان ومع ذلك يعفي الحاصلون منهم علي المؤهلات لشغل الوظيفة من امتحان المسابقة0 



مادة 42

يعين بالجهات المشار إليها في الفقرتين ( الأولى و الثانية) من المادة السابقة المجندون و المستبقون و المستدعون الذين يبلون بلاء حسناً في العمليات الحربية متي كانوا مستوفين شروط التعيين في الوظيفة ، و يجوز إعفاؤهم من بعض شروط التعيين عدا المؤهلات الدراسية اللازمة لشغل الوظيفة وفقا للقواعد وطبقا للشروط والأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير الدفاع و يشترط ان يتقدموا بطلباتهم إلي تلك الجهات في مدة لا تزيد علي ستة اشهر من تاريخ انتهاء أخر خدمة . 



ويتم تعيين المرشحين بمكافأة إذا لم توجد فئات مالية خالية بالجهات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة و في حدود نسبة 10 % من عدد العاملين بالجهات المنصوص عنها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة .



ويجب علي الجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية و الهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام أياً كان عدد العاملين فيها و كذلك الشركات و الجمعيات و المؤسسات الخاصة و أصحاب الأعمال الذين لا يقل عدد العاملين لديهم عن عشرة إخطار الجهة التي يحددها وزير الدفاع بالوظائف الخالية بها قبل عقد امتحان المسابقة أو التعيين أو التعاقد بمدة شهر علي الأقل و لهذه الجهات شغل الوظائف التي تحتجزها القوات المسلحة إذ لم يتم الترشيح لها خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ إخطار الجهة التي يحددها وزير الدفاع لها .

مادة 43 

يجب علي الجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الحكم المحلي و الهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام أياً كان عدد العاملين فيها و كذلك الشركات و الجمعيات و المؤسسات الخاصة و أصحاب الأعمال الذين لا يقل عدد العاملين لديهم عن عشرة أن يحتفظوا لمن يجند من العاملين بوظيفته أو بعمله أو بعمل مماثل إلي أن ينتهي من أداء الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية و يجوز شغل وظيفة المجند أو عمله بصفة مؤقتة خلال هذه المدة .



ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة علي العاملين بعقود مؤقتة أو محددة المدة بالجهاز الإداري للدولة و وحدات الحكم المحلي و الهيئات العامة و وحدات القطاع العام و ذلك إلي نهاية مدة عقودهم و علي تلك الجهات تثبيت هؤلاء العاملين علي الوظائف المناسبة ، التي تخلو بها أثناء مدة تجنيدهم او استبقائهم كما يكون عليها إخطار الوحدات العسكرية بما يفيد حفظ وظيفة المجند في مدي أقصاها ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ إخطارها بتجنيد العامل .



و يعاد الموظف او العامل إلى الوظيفة او العمل المحتفظ له به إذا طلب ذلك خلال ثلاثون يوماً من تاريخ تسريحة من الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية ، ويجب إعادته للعمل خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ الطلب و يعتبر تاريخ تقديم الطلب هو تاريخ عودته للعمل .



أما إذا اصبح غير لائق بسبب عجز إصابة خلال الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية ولكنه يستطيع أن يقوم بوظيفة أو عمل أخر ،فيعاد إلي هذا العمل او تلك الوظيفة ، علي ان يراعي وضعة في المركز الذي يلائم وظيفته الأصلية من حيث المستوي و الأقدمية و المرتب.



و إذا لم يقدم الموظف أو العامل طلبة في الميعاد أو يتسلم عمله خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ أمر العودة للعمل جاز رفض طلب إعادته ما لم يكن التأخير لعذر مقبول .

ويحتفظ للموظف أو العامل أثناء وجوده في الخدمة العسكرية و الوطنية و كذلك المسبقين منهم بما يستحقون من ترقيات و علاوات كما لو كانوا يؤيدون عملهم فعلاً ، وتضم مدة خدمتهم فيها لمدة عملهم و تحسب في المكافآت أو المعاش كما يحسب لهم مدد الخدمة الإضافية و الضمائم في حساب تلك المكافآت أو المعاش طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم (90) لسنة 1975في شأن التامين والتقاعد و المعاشات للقوات المسلحة .



وتعتبر الخدمة قد قضيت بنجاح إن كان التعيين تحت الاختبار ويؤدي لهم خلال مدة الاستبقاء كافة الحقوق المادية والمعنوية و المزايا الأخرى بما فيها البدلات و المكافآت و حوافز التي تصرف لأقرانهم في جهات عملهم الأصلية و ذلك علاوة علي ما تدفعه لهم وزارة الدفاع عن مدة الاستبقاء .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 44

تعتبر مدة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الفعلية الحسنة بما فيها مدة الاستيفاء بعد إتمام مدة الخدمة الإلزامية العاملة للمجندين الذين يتم تعيينهم اثناء مدة تجنيدهم أو بعد انقضائها بالجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام كأنها قضيت بالخدمة المدنية وتحسب هذه المدة في الأقدمية واستحقاق العلاوات المقررة.



كما تحسب كمدة خبرة وأقدمية بالنسبة إلي العاملين بالقطاع العام والجهات التي تتطلب الخبرة أة تشترطها عند التعيين أو الترقية ويستحقون عنها العلاوات المقررة.



وتحدد تلك بشهادة من الجهة المختصة بوزارة الدفاع .



وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يترتب علي حساب هذه المدة علي النحو المتقدم أن تزيد أقدمية المجندين أو مدد خبرتهم علي أقدمية أو مدد خبرة زملائهم في التخرج الذين عينوا في ذات الجهة .

و يعمل بأحكام هذه المادة اعتبارا من 1/2/1968 م ومع عدم المساس بالحقوق المقررة بها للطعن علي قرارات التعيين والترقية التي تتم في الفترة من 1/2/1968 حتى 1/12/1980 تاريخ العمل بالقانون (1) .



مادة 45

تعطي وزارة الدفاع الشهادات و النماذج الآتية ، بعد أداء الرسوم المقررة قانوناً .



أولاً : الشهادات: 

(أ) شهادة بالاستثناء من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقاً للمادة (6)

(ب) شهادة بالإعفاء من الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية طبقاً للمادة (7).

(جـ) شهادة بتأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقاً لأحكام المادة (9).

(د) شهادة بأن الفرد لم يصبه الدور للتجنيد طبقاً للبند (أولاً) من المادة (35)

(هـ) شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية .

( و) شهادة بالانتهاء من خدمة الاحتياط.



ثانيا ً: النماذج 

( أ ) أنموذج بتأجيل الخدمة الإلزامية طبقاً لأحكام المادة (8)

( ب) أنموذج بأن الفرد تحت الطلب لأجل معين.



ولا تصرف هذه الشهادة والنماذج إلا بعد تقديم بطاقة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية.

ويعمل بالشهادات والنماذج المؤقتة حتى نهاية الأجل المحدد بها .



مادة 46

تتولى الأجهزة المختصة بوزارة الداخلية تقديم جميع البيانات المطلوبة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون إلي الأجهزة المختصة بوزارة الدفاع وكذا إحضار الأفراد المطلوبين للتجنيد والمستدعين لخدمة الاحتياط وضبط المتخلفين منهم .



مادة 47

يعمل بالتقويم الميلادي فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع

في العقوبات



مادة 48

يخضع لقانون الأحكام العسكرية الأفراد الآتي ذكرهم : 

(أ) من تقرر منطقة التجنيد و التعبئة المختصة تجنيدهم و ذلك إلي حين تسريحهم 

(ب) المتخلفون عن استدعاء الاحتياط من التاريخ المحدد لاستدعائهم .

(جـ) من يطلبون لمرحلة الفحص أو مرحلة التجنيد و يتخلفون و لم يقبل عذرهم في التخلف .



مادة 49

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة (36) يعاقب كل متخلف عن مرحلة الفحص أو التجنيد من جاوزت سنة الثلاثين أو الحادية و الثلاثين حسب الأحوال بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين و غرامة لا تقل عن آلفي جنية و لا تزيد عن خمسة آلاف جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين . 



مادة 50

يعاقب بالسجن مدة تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد علي سبع سنوات كل فرد ملزم بأداء الخدمة العسكرية تخلص أو حاول التخلص من الخدمة بطريق الغش أو بتقديم مستندات باطلة تخالف الحقيقة و يترتب عليها استثناؤه أو إعفائه أو تأجيل تجنيده أو تجنيد دون وجه حق، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بوجوب تجنيد الفرد إذا كان لائقاً للخدمة العسكرية . 



ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من جنب او حاول عمداَ تجنيب فرد الخدمة العسكرية او استثناؤه أو إعفاؤه منها او تأجيل تجنيده بغير حق سواء بإغفال إدراج اسمه في الكشوف والسجلات والبطاقات او حذفه او إضافته إليها دون وجه حق او بالدلاء بيانات او بالتسمي أمام أحد المكلفين بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون باسم فرد آخر او بغير ذلك من الطرق0



كما يعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل فرد عدا ألام أو الزوجة اخفي فردا بقصد تجنيبه الخدمة العسكرية0



وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات في حالة العود او إذا كان الفاعل من بين العاملين بأجهزة التجنيد او من الأجهزة التي تعاون علي تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون المشار إليهم في المادة (46)0



مادة 51

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد علي سبع سنوات كل فرد احدث بنفسه او بواسطة غيره جرحاَ او إصابة او عاهة ترتب عليها عدم لياقته طبياَ للخدمة العسكرية نهائياَ0



مادة 52

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وغرامة لا تقل عن مائتي جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يستدعي للخدمة في الاحتياط وتخلف دون عذر مقبول 0



مادة 53 

لا تبدأ المدة المقررة لسقوط الحق في إقامة الدعوى علي الملزمين بالخدمة العسكرية أو الوطنية إلا من تاريخ بلوغ الفرد من الثانية والأربعين ويعاقب علي الشروع في ارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بعقوبة الجريمة التامة.



مادة 54

يعاقب عن كل مخالفة أخرى لأحكام هذا القانون بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين و غرامه لا تقل عن مائتي جنية و لا تزيد علي خمسمائة جنية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .



مادة 55

لا تخل العقوبات المقررة في هذا القانون بتوقيع أية عقوبة أشد تكون في قانون العقوبات أو في أي قانون آخر للفعل المرتكب .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة 56

يكون لمدير إدارة التجنيد ومساعديه ومديري مناطق التجنيد والتعبئة ومساعديهم أعضاء التفتيش وأعضاء الشئون القانونية بجهاز التجنيد ورؤساء أفرع التجنيد والتعبئة بالمحتفظات وقادة مراكز التجنيد والتعبئة بأقسام ومراكز الشرطة بصفة رجال الضبط القضائي فيما يتعلق بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له.





ويكون لأعضاء التفتيش بإدارة التجنيد ومناطق التجنيد والتعبئة وأفرع التجنيد والتعبئة بالمحافظات حق التفتيش علي سجلات التجنيد وملفات العاملين بالجهاز الإداري للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات والشركات والجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة والأفراد وسجلات التجنيد والتعبئة وملفات الطلبة بالجامعات والمعاهد العليا ومعاهد إعداد الفنيين ومراكز التدريب المهني والمدارس المختلفة وذلك للتأكد من تنفيذ الأحكام الواردة بهذا القانون والقرارات الصادرة تنفيذا له ، كما يكون لضابط فرع الأفراد بهيئة التنظيم والإدارة للقوات المسلحة الذين يصدر بهم قرار من رئيس الهيئة صفة رجال الضبط القضائي في مجال التفتيش علي اذونات السفر التي تستخرج من هيئة التنظيم والإدارة تنفيذا لحكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة (37)0

ويكون لضابط فرع الشئون الشخصية بالهيئة المذكورة والذين يصدر بهم قرار من رئيس الهيئة صفة رجال الضبط القضائي في مجال تنفيذا أحكام المواد (41،42،43) من هذا القانون 0 





الباب الثامن

أحكام وقتيه



مادة 57

لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون علي كل من سبق استثناؤه او إعفاؤه نهائيا من الخدمة العسكرية وذلك فيما عدا الأفراد الذين يعاد عليهم الكشف الطبي مرة ثانية بالتطبيق لحكم المادة (12)0



أما من سبق إعفاؤه بصفة مؤقتة ،كذلك من اجل تجنيده فلا تسري عليه أحكام هذا القانون إلا من تاريخ زوال سبب الإعفاء أو التأجيل طبقا لنصوص القانون الذي عومل بمقتضاه 0



مادة 58

علي الوزارة كل فيما يخص تنفيذ هذا القانون ويصدر وزير الدفاع القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه 0وتظل سارية القرارات والأوامر والتعليمات الصادرة قبل العمل بهذا القانون فيما لا يتعارض مع أحكامه إلي ان تعدل أو تلغي0

----------


## anashayfak

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
شكرا يااستاذنا الله يباركلنا فيك .
تقبل مروري.

----------


## walid_elfeqi

*[align=justify]استاذ هيثم انا وليد الفقى من الشرقية بعد اذنك سؤال هام انا رافع قضية فى القضاء الآدارى لضم مدة الخدمة العسكرية من عام 2009 يعنى قبل صدور القانون الجديد الى عدل القانون ده وعرفت أن اثر تطبيق هذا القنون فورى طبقا للكتاب الدورى للتنظيم والادارة :
السؤال 
هل انا طالما رفعت فى ظل قانون القديم فانا سيطبق عليا القانون القديم للخدمة العسكرية أم الكتاب الدورى للتنظيم والأدارة خطأ والاثر لهذا القانون رجعى طبقا لنص المادة 44 من القانون الجديد رقم 137 لسنة 2010 [/align]*

----------

